# is this photoshoped?



## tokinherper (Nov 23, 2014)

came across this picture. i know nothing about photoshop or telling if the picture has been tampered with. this look real to you? 

View attachment IMG_192242981159332.jpeg


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello tokin, yes it is fake, trust nothing you see or read on the internet until you can prove it is real.

The background picture shows a yellow glow, this is caused by a high pressure sodium, the bud pic is white.

Have you ever seen a bud at the bottom of a plant with trichomes like that?

If a flash was used to show the trichomes why is the plant stem not lit up?

Someone is faking a pic.

eace:


----------



## MrCompletion (Nov 25, 2014)

HippyInEngland said:


> Hello tokin, yes it is fake, trust nothing you see or read on the internet until you can prove it is




Why should we believe you?! [emoji12]


----------



## Shaun485 (May 21, 2015)

Great shot !


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

it looks nice


----------

